
/usr/bin/true - renlinx
https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/966896123548872705
======
eesmith
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16444916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16444916)
wherein I links to more details about the history of /usr/bin/true being an
empty file.

